# in the Med, looking to squat a cruiseship and...



## BDB (Jul 12, 2018)

fill it with refugees.

l got here from California on a boats. No photos or videos as l do not have a phone/ device.

l am in Corsica now. Looking for any and all sailing, really. If l move around, things will happen; always happier and healthier sailing.


----------

